# Sewer Gas Smell



## MacMech (Sep 15, 2011)

Did a basement reno last about 6 months ago. Tore all the old cast iron pipe out and installed ABS. The clients are complaining about a sewer smell that is now coming out of the new shower trap and floor drain.
They have a partially collapsed pipe outside the house that they know about and have not bothered to fix. I'm thinking that since its taken this long for a smell to start that the pipes have backed up and a bit of sewer is getting into the traps. 
They said they had this problem in the old bathroom before the reno. 
I have a back water valve installed before the pipes leave the house. I'm going to open that up and see how it looks.
I have god grade on the ABS and backfilled it myself. 
I'm going Tuesday to see what the problem is. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

you could have forgot to tie something in, and sewer smell and shiot smell to diffrent smells if sewer gas maybe one of the lines you cut is still connected to drain system smoke it and youll find it


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

How are the shower and floor drain vented? Also, is this a bathroom they use? Traps could just be dry from evaporation.


----------



## MacMech (Sep 15, 2011)

Everything is tied in. I took pictures of everything. The bathroom is in the basement and is not used much. I don't think its the traps the HO said they were dumping water down 
them.
The floor drain and shower are vented through the sink.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MacMech said:


> They have a partially collapsed pipe outside the house that they know about and have not bothered to fix. I'm thinking that since its taken this long for a smell to start that the pipes have backed up and a bit of sewer is getting into the traps.


I wouldn't doubt that a bit...

Do you have a small camera you can push through the traps to see if the line is flooding back into the traps when other drains are used?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

MacMech said:


> Everything is tied in. I took pictures of everything. The bathroom is in the basement and is not used much. I don't think its the traps the HO said they were dumping water down
> them.
> The floor drain and shower are vented through the sink.


Well we all know that homeowners never fib.......right? Check the traps dude.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Well we all know that homeowners never fib.......right? Check the traps dude.


Put a little vegetable oil in them.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Did you try a wiffle ball? Some crazy Texan is claiming they work for everything... Its in your best interest to agree. :laughing:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

If the problem started after six months check the shower drain for wicking. Enough time has past for long hair to accumulate and possibly cause the trap to wick. Sometime algae can do the same thing. 
Had a call a couple weeks ago for sewer smell in laundry room. The trap was wicking due to soap scum.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Capillary action


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Did you try a wiffle ball? Some crazy Texan is claiming they work for everything... Its in your best interest to agree. :laughing:


Your dam rite it is. Lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Did you try a wiffle ball? Some crazy Texan is claiming they work for everything... Its in your best interest to agree. :laughing:


You know that was a good idea. Strainer just like in a floor sink !!!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Could be wicking or the collapsed pipe outside causing the line to backup and as it slowly drains back down it siphons the trap dry.


----------

